# Riis' Plan B



## Don Duende (Sep 13, 2007)

So who is unsigned and available to ride for Saxo Bank/Sungaard next year if AC retires/Suspended?


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

Don Duende said:


> So who is unsigned and available to ride for Saxo Bank/Sungaard next year if AC retires/Suspended?



Plan B is disBand


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Chicken?

Ricco gets booted from Vacansoleil?


----------



## brinntache (Jan 16, 2009)

Beg Cancellera to come back and go for the gc of something.


----------



## Topher (Jun 5, 2005)

+1 for the Chicken


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

also makes sense why specialized resigned w/ Astana as equipment supplier LOL


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Breaking news - Plan B is actually Plan Bjarne! He's coming out of retirement, just like Armstrong, to prove that he can win the TdF again clean. He will do this by not drinking any alcohol and being in bed by 9.30pm at the very latest. He's launching a new charity, Bjarnestrong, to fight doping and alcoholism in sport.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

ukbloke said:


> Breaking news - Plan B is actually Plan Bjarne! He's coming out of retirement, just like Armstrong, to prove that he can win the TdF again clean. He will do this by not drinking any alcohol and being in bed by 9.30pm at the very latest. He's launching a new charity, Bjarnestrong, to fight doping and alcoholism in sport.


and no sex 5 months before the TdF.


----------



## traumabill (Sep 16, 2007)

Spesh just might be under HTC also..


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Plan B is puke first, then get loaded.


----------



## scbmx01 (May 31, 2010)

+1 for the Chicken. 
The Danish sports minister has already expressed concern for the future of the team and Danish cycling if Bjarne disbands. I understand Rasmussen is still supremely popular in Denmark and could provide a temporary stop loss measure to the exodus of Saxo Bank.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

scbmx01 said:


> +1 for the Chicken.
> The Danish sports minister has already expressed concern for the future of the team and Danish cycling if Bjarne disbands. I understand Rasmussen is still supremely popular in Denmark and could provide a temporary stop loss measure to the exodus of Saxo Bank.


the sports minister? I don't think there has been such a thing since the early 90s for a very brief period of time to make enough ministers for all parties involved in the government. 
MR certainly has his fans but even amount those more and more are looking at the calender and his birth date....


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

im available


----------



## enac (Aug 24, 2007)

Danilo Di Luca


----------



## Lumbergh (Aug 19, 2005)

partner up with Michael Ball, hire a bunch of disgraced riders, launch Rock Racing 2.0 - aka the Bad News Bears of the ProTour


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Di Lucca and Rass, both for one-year contracts, are options. 
If Conti beats the wrap, not the worst domestiques you could have.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*do it in Europe*



Lumbergh said:


> partner up with Michael Ball, hire a bunch of disgraced riders, launch Rock Racing 2.0 - aka the Bad News Bears of the ProTour



Le Roque Racing


----------



## numchuks (Feb 8, 2008)

Di Luca isn't an option. He's suspended until July 2011.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

numchuks said:


> Di Luca isn't an option. He's suspended until July 2011.


He's back in January.


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

numchuks said:


> Di Luca isn't an option. He's suspended until July 2011.


You should try reading up on the latest velo posted on 15th or in here in RBR


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

DiLuca makes a lot of sense. Even if 'Bert is cleared, they still need a viable GC for the Giro and such.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

No vote for Jan Ullrich?


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

For all the jokeing it seems to inspire, it's hard to see the UCI top-ranked (and I mean #1)Pro Team going through this ordeal. First the Schlecks gutting the team for an uncertain future in Luxembourg (Sponser? What Sponser?) - then the Conti mess. Hope Saxo comes out of this as a viable team - otherwise Liquigas for the sweep!


----------



## varian72 (Jul 18, 2006)

The luxembourg team is real....too much tie ins with Shimano/Trek and top riders.

PLan B? Obviously a LOT of budget was going to go to Conti...so, use a little of it to buy out the contract of a lesser, but up and coming rider...and give someone a chance in the Big Leagues.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

VeloNation reports:

"Tuttobiciweb and other sources are reporting that the rumor that had seemed to quiet down over the last few weeks is actually set to become the truth - the long speculated signing of Michael Rasmussen to Bjarne Riis's Saxo Bank team looks a real possibility.

The former unpopular climber has reached hitherto unheard of heights of notoriety and popularity at home in Denmark. Last year, whilst scarcely racing, Michael Rasmussen was ranked the second best sportsman in his country. The wave of positive feeling coupled with his recent appearance on two Danish television shows, seems to be pushing the former Tour de France mountain king to a return to the top level."

Read more: http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/6...Nation.com)&utm_content=Twitter#ixzz14Oys4Ddg


----------



## Don Duende (Sep 13, 2007)

These have to be some of Bjarne's darkest days.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Don Duende said:


> These have to be some of Bjarne's darkest days.


compared to 98? 
compared to when his star got pulled right before tour de france? 
or compared to when he admitted to have been lying through his teeth for years?


----------

